# 2008 Ross Cardiac Vibration?



## 3children (Aug 10, 2008)

Take it back to your dealer! There are too many things that it might, or can be to list.


----------



## TlockTerror (Mar 3, 2009)

The Ross Dealer here wont do anything because it is not warrenty. Because it is the pre bowtech model, they said they cant do anything for me.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

Mess around with the string suppressor. I have seen some Cardiacs that you need to find a sweet spot for the suppressor.

Then check that the limb pocket bolts are all tight and draw length mod screws are tight.


----------



## dwagoner (Sep 27, 2007)

and make sure the bow is in spec, check ATA and cam timing, prolly not the whole problem but maybe a slice of the problem.


----------



## TlockTerror (Mar 3, 2009)

What do you mean ? Move the suppressor in out out ?


----------



## three under (May 17, 2007)

Are you sure your not shooting too light of arrows? I'm shooting an 08 Cardiac and it is quite and shock free so it sounds like you do have an issue. And yes the only adjustment you coud make on the surpressor is moving it in and out. Mine is barely touching the string but I have seen some 1/8" away from the string. I allso put cat whiskers on my string before I ever shot it,the leach's never did anything for me. That shop shouldn't have sold you a bow that they are not going to work on,your not asking for any warrenty items just to make sure everything is in spec. Let us know how you make out.


----------



## chuck7413 (Jul 2, 2004)

TlockTerror said:


> What do you mean ? Move the suppressor in out out ?


exactly, move it in and out and shoot with it to see if vibration lessens in one spot over another.


----------



## TlockTerror (Mar 3, 2009)

Ok, I Finally got the Vibration to go away, Moved my supprsor in about an 1/8th of an inch, put on a limbsaver cable guard dampner, Replaced all the Flatline stuff with limbsaver. She shoots Sweet now except a little jump right at release (feels like most speed bows) But im happy with it now. I think the jump is due to it being a 70-80 Lb bow, Just found that out last night, The shop had it marked as 70 but i put it on the scale last night because i thought there is no way it was 70 and sure enough its an 80 lb'er. O well might need it if i ever hunt cape buffalo. I am going to up my arrow spine and weight to a 75-95 GT should help considerably. I shot one of my longbow carbons out of it last night that weighed 650 Gr. and you couldnt feel a thing. 
Thanks for all the help guys.


----------

